# Best (Mostly) Hunting Kayak/Canoe?



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I'm in the market for the best Kayak/Canoe I can use for mostly hunting. I fish WAY more from it than I'll hunt, however I can adapt a hunting kayak easier for fishing than vice versa.

Currently I own a 119 Old Towne Guide.
-Way too wobbly.. not too much room in it for many decoys..
-As my first paddle craft, it helped me fall in love with paddling over the tin boats I've owned in the past.
-Has helped me shoot TONS of birds this year, letting me reach those hard as heck to get to spots.

I'm looking for something that is very stable, enough so to fish standing from, possible to shoot from, though I don't mind using the new boat solely as transportation.

I'm looking at the Nucanoe Frontier 12 & 10 models. (possibly the pursuit?)
-My concern is that they're too wide to paddle comfortably, as I spend much time fishing during the year, and DO NOT want a trolling motor and battery.
-Otherwise, this looks as if it's something that I'd love to have.
-The open floor plan is very accommodating, as well as the stability (that YouTube has shown me).
-Possibly a watercraft that I can shoot from, in one of the swivel seats?

All in all, I like the Nucanoe, though I wouldn't mind an actual dedicated kayak such as the Kilroy given the ability to fish. I fish mostly NE Ohio reservoirs, and wish to try a river or two this year. I also fish ponds like it's my job, and many of them are quite large.


I'm really looking for any recommendations, as I've only really owned and used jon boats!

Thank you guys. (6ft tall, 190lbs, very in-shape)


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Jackson Kayak Kilroy DT (Delta Tango)

http://jacksonkayak.com/blog/kayak/kilroy-dt-delta-tango/


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Thought of that, but I fish completely solo. I hunt with another usually. As I said, primarily I'm focused on hunting, but paddling that alone all summer long fishing may be cumbersome, right?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

No, not really. I have a couple of buddies with the DT and like it a lot for fishing as well. If you're looking for something slightly smaller but with the same build, check out the regular Kilroy.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

NuCanoe...no brainer. Paddle one first before you write them off.
I fished off one more than a few times the last couple years...GREAT fishing boat, especially on rivers.
I'd imagine Bret has some on end of the year sale right now at Columbus Kayak also...


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Bubbagon said:


> NuCanoe...no brainer. Paddle one first before you write them off.
> I fished off one more than a few times the last couple years...GREAT fishing boat, especially on rivers.


What model did you fish from? My worry is that paddling is difficult with the wide base.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Jacskon big tuna, have seen many many people fish them solo. Big enough to haul a big ol deer too


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Frontier 10 and 12. Both paddle WAY easier than you might imagine. Neither are speed machines by any stretch, but still very paddle-able. 
Jackson BigRig might be another great choice.
But make sure you PADDLE first. This is a tough time of year to buy a boat if you haven't had a chance to paddle it yet. Maybe set up a personal demo with a dealer and try to paddle a couple of boats this week/weekend with the warmer weather. Then you can shop good deals when the snow starts flying.
It looks lke its a haul for you, but I know Columbus Kayak carries both Jackson and NuCanoe, and they are very generous with their demos.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, Bubbagon is absolutely right! You need to paddle them before buying them. Whatever the brand, make sure you are comfortable with it. I had mentioned the Kilroy DT, here's my buddy's kid in a pic he sent me to show you. Lots of room on that boat, and its plenty stable as well.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

And, since its a tandem, you can see there would be room for your catch/trophy or just put the seat in the middle if you're solo.


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

derekdiruz said:


> What model did you fish from? My worry is that paddling is difficult with the wide base.


You will have to decide which is more important. Pretty much without exception, the wide kayaks with stability and high load capabilities are going to be slower and harder to paddle. I have an old town predator 13. It is an awesome boat and would make a great hunting boat imo.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I'm not concerned with speed on a kayak/canoe, but I don't want it to be miserable paddling. As in very awkward and unlike a normal kayak/canoe. Lol


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

derekdiruz said:


> I'm not concerned with speed on a kayak/canoe, but I don't want it to be miserable paddling. As in very awkward and unlike a normal kayak/canoe. Lol


I've only paddled the Predator 13 and Ride 135x, but both are a joy to paddle. They're not real fast, and a little slow to turn, but they're smooth and glide nice and straight. Both have very high load capacity.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Well I've sold my canoe, does anyone have any thoughts on the nucanoe pursuit? Or a similar boat with wide open deck around 12ft long rather than 13.5?


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

The new pursuit is a dream, best of all worlds, except the 80lb weight. There is so much room on it, plus it paddles awesome.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I like the idea of it being wide open, with tracks running the entirety of it. Just one less thing I'd need to purchase in an effort to make a blind on my kayak.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

I heard the wilderness systems commander 120 was a great yak for carrying decoys and hunting






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Yeah I would like to demo the commander to see if I can stand in it.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

derekdiruz said:


> Yeah I would like to demo the commander to see if I can stand in it.


I think it is more of a hybrid yak
With good carry capacity 

Why would you want to stand and hunt in it ? Just curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I'm an avid fisherman, though I will fish in anytging that gets me off shore. Hence my reasoning behind focusing on hunting when buying a kayak. The only real requirement for fishing I have is that I can stand sometimes.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Not sure if you can stand in the commander

I have found it is hard to get everything in one package

Hence why you may need multiple boats

I'm looking for that same thing as you and might have to sacrifice some things or just get two to do the job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

The boat that honestly has my eye is the ascend fs12. Being sit inside it will protect my gear more though the front hatch comes off to utilize the yak like a canoe. Also, the h12. I like the prices of these. The other boat is the kilroy, which obviously is more money though I'm confident I can stand


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

This is my experience with kayaks. I started out with a fishing kayak on a whim, thankfully, because I quickly fell in love with kayak fishing. I would really go by how much you plan on using the boat and what you expect from it. The Kilroy costs more, yes. But if you take that boat out quite a few times a year, and plan to for a good amount of years, the difference of a couple hundred dollars will seem moot then. If you can afford it, and it is an option, I wouldn't rule it out just because it costs more. I'd rather have a quality boat with the features I want.

Now if the price is a big deal, the FS12 I'm sure would still work for how you're wanting to use it.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Very good point. I Live next to the cuyahoga and not too far from the Tusc, and would like to river fish. I will fish roughly 5x per week, likely. and hunting is less. So, I guess the question turns to, what is a good river fishing boat that would also serve the purpose on a very small lake (<100 acres), while also still having the option to carry at least 1.5 dozen decoys?


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Nucanoe pursuit, holding that many decoys would be esay, handles rivers and lakes fine.

Jackson Coosa is one of the best small river boats there is, if you can crate the decoys may be a good option also.

If your river fishing I would think twice about a sit in, you may be dragging more then kayaking if the areas you hit are low, where a SOT has less issues.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I feel it, the coosa I've considered heavily. The price is pretty right with that boat! Haha

Thanks guys


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

With the stability of the Coosa you'd be able to crawl forward and access the front hatch, so that'd be an optional storage spot for decoys.

ETA: I don't necessarily think it would be especially easy to hunt from. If given the choice, I'd choose a Kilroy for that.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Answering a couple questions raised: Yes, you can stand in a Commander. The Kilroy is not a traditional SIK. It is easier to get up from a Kilroy seat than it is from most SOTs, even a Coosa or Big Rig. I've been in all of them.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

I've shot standing from the coosa, it's not difficult at all.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Hold the phone. Ascend has come out with their version of the Ultimate, a lot cheaper...and a lot heavier.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I would definitely be interested in trying the H12 out from ascend.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

If you are going to use your boat as much as you say there would be no question. Buy the Kilroy. That cheap Ascend ain't gonna last man. Spend the money and you'll be much happier.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

valid point. now i'm leaning more towards another canoe, I just don't know... Lol. Honestly, it will come down to what I find the best deal on! haha


----------

